# Where is Everyone from??



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi All,
me and my Cockapoo Lady live in Canada, Toronto to be exact...where is everyone located?? 
Have a wonderful weekend...lady is rolling around loving the snow today!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

im in scotland near glasgow


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

WE are in the United States, in Michigan- its the state that looks like a mitten. Our Pebbles is loving the fresh snow also!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sandhurst, Berkshire. SE England. 30 miles west of central London.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

In a little village near Cleethorpes in Lincolnshire. UK. Got both my girls from breeders in Lincolnshire so we're lucky we only had to travel just over an hour to get flo. And when I get Nell its just over an hour away also.


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

Halifax, West Yorkshire. North of England


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I am from Staten Island, NY =)


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

You can see where most people are from in the location bit of the profile at the top right of each post, unless they have chosen not to provide a location. I'm from south UK near London.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm from the United States, in Massachusetts


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm from the East London/Essex borders and would love to get together for a cockapoo walk with anyone not too far away.


----------



## breebella10 (Jan 10, 2011)

Good morning everyone we are from San Beranrdino CA its just HOT or COLD there really is no in between ...lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Same as Mandy and Bramble , Halifax West Yorkshire x


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Hull, England


----------



## melbry85 (Oct 24, 2010)

Minnesota, USA


----------



## bramble (Oct 28, 2010)

barrelman said:


> Hull, England


lol is it noisy there! your shouting ha ha


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Knutsford, Cheshire, UK


----------



## gsmit (Jan 6, 2011)

I am from the United States- Chicago, IL


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The windy city gsmit ... although its pretty windy here at the moment x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

north Birmingham, England


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Not so Sunny Newcastle Upon Tyne!!!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

New Jersey, USA here.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL I still can't get over I am the only Canadian out here!!! hahaha and I am glad you said Hull England....we have Hull Quebec


----------



## christinenolan (Dec 17, 2010)

Liverpool England


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Dave said:


> New Jersey, USA here.


Dave you seem to be the closest to me...how cold is it in New Jersey??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Amanda .... you've got a Halifax as well lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Amanda .... you've got a Halifax as well lol x


YES I DO!!! hahah I did have to read yours twice too!!! hahah oh canada and our copy cat ways!


----------



## terrym2442 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in Michigan, just outside of Detroit and still searching for a breeder.


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm from Stratford, Connecticut - USA!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am from Central Scotland - halfway between Glasgow and Edinburgh.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

terrym2442 said:


> I'm in Michigan, just outside of Detroit and still searching for a breeder.


Daughter is a pilot and flew into there the other day - it was minus 14 deg!!!


----------



## terrym2442 (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh yes..it can get very cold here, though my guess was that was an early morning temp or night time. We're warming up today to the 20s. How nice. Ugh.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

OOps, that was Celcius not Fahrenheit, sorry.


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

Cambridge, England


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

Spoiledpooch said:


> WE are in the United States, in Michigan- its the state that looks like a mitten. Our Pebbles is loving the fresh snow also!


Terrym2442 meet Spoiledpooch. Michigan......................Terrym2442 is looking for a Breeder around there..............Can u help???


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone else from around cambridge/bedford borders?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Eddiesmum said:


> Anyone else from around cambridge/bedford borders?


I'm in Bedfordshire. Maybe we can try and get a Herts/Beds/Bucks/Cambs/Essex Cockapoo meet during summer?


----------



## Helene07 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello, Im in Devon UK and looking to make friends and learn about this fab breed.....looking also to being a cockerpoo mummy!
Helen


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SERIOUSLY no other Canadians!! hahahah wow


----------



## themurl (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm from Philly (Philadelphia, Pennsylvania). My two 7 month old darlings are from Iowa. I flew them in. Their names are Quarty and Emmy, brother and sister.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

themurl said:


> Hi everyone. I'm from Philly (Philadelphia, Pennsylvania). My two 7 month old darlings are from Iowa. I flew them in. Their names are Quarty and Emmy, brother and sister.


hey welcome. do you have any photo of Quarty and Emmy, do their names mean anything. i thake it you are getting atleast one of them nutered as it will be a nightmair when Emmy(asuming thats the sister, sorry if im wrong) comes into season. animals dont tend to understand that they are related.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> SERIOUSLY no other Canadians!! hahahah wow


Maybe cockapoos not so common there? There doesn't seem to be that many around here either, and apart from Kendal's I have only seen one other in this area.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Helene07 said:


> Hello, Im in Devon UK and looking to make friends and learn about this fab breed.....looking also to being a cockerpoo mummy!
> Helen


Hi Helen, Marzy and Boycie are from Devon and she was eagerto meet anyone else in Devon ... there was someone else recently looking in Devon as well , sorry if that was you and I forgot your name x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tressa said:


> Maybe cockapoos not so common there? There doesn't seem to be that many around here either, and apart from Kendal's I have only seen one other in this area.


I think you are right....to be honest I have only ever seen one other than her in person it the toronto area.


----------



## Fudgesmom (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, Im Karen and Im from Musselburgh, Scotland.


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

themurl said:


> Hi everyone. I'm from Philly (Philadelphia, Pennsylvania). My two 7 month old darlings are from Iowa. I flew them in. Their names are Quarty and Emmy, brother and sister.


Welcome themurl. Pups are beautiful. Yes, I know someone else who had a Aussie flown in from Utah. To the Philly airport as a matter of fact. Seems more people are doing that cause of the internet. His experince with that was good. A little scary though. I am near you in Reading. Post more pics of the pups and let us know how you are doing...........


----------



## terrym2442 (Jan 17, 2011)

Those of you who had your puppies shipped- did it all work out? There are a few local breeders to me but I'm worried I won't find the right pup for me, which would mean having to ship and that is just kinda scary. Though we did that with our first Portie and it was a perfect fit.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi helen
im from devon
plymouth to be exact.
where are you located
marzy


----------



## lynne (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm from Weston super mare, not that far from Devon.....me and Missymoo love meeting new friends....especially Cockapoo's


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I think you are right....to be honest I have only ever seen one other than her in person it the toronto area.


Have you seen Kel with Chloe she'sfrom Canada ... not that means she's on your doorstep x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Helene07 said:


> Hello, Im in Devon UK and looking to make friends and learn about this fab breed.....looking also to being a cockerpoo mummy!
> Helen


Hi, I am just north of Tiverton, where are you?
Cara


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Hi Helen, Marzy and Boycie are from Devon and she was eagerto meet anyone else in Devon ... there was someone else recently looking in Devon as well , sorry if that was you and I forgot your name x


Where about in Devon? I am north of Tiverton. Perhaps we could all get together.
Cara


----------



## mkilla (Dec 31, 2010)

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

Three people from PA, that I know are on this forum now!!! Watch out UK. Ha Ha!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Going to have to change my spelling soon to fit in ...color, tire ... so multi lingual lol x


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Going to have to change my spelling soon to fit in ...color, tire ... so multi lingual lol x


What ??? Geezzzzzzzz. I thought you guys were just bad spellers like me?????


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

hahaha I like all the different spellings and expressions


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Have you seen Kel with Chloe she'sfrom Canada ... not that means she's on your doorstep x


Yeah, definately not on her doorstep, haha. About 4 hours by plane! I have been to Toronto once...over 30 years ago. Guess that shows how old I am, yikes


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

A meet would be great! I'm in Plymouth 

Marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats even further by plane Kell x


----------



## eibhlin (Nov 22, 2010)

Liquorice and me are from Dublin, Ireland 

Would love to know how you all put the pictures of your dogs on the page and all those lovely banners...?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

eibhlin said:


> Liquorice and me are from Dublin, Ireland
> 
> Would love to know how you all put the pictures of your dogs on the page and all those lovely banners...?


To put a banner in your post with liquorice's age go to www.pitapata.com


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

We live in Philadelphia. PA.


----------



## eibhlin (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you will give it a go


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi - first post. We're in Fleet, (north) Hampshire, England and Ruby is from Andover, also in Hampshire

She was born 4th July 2010, weighs 24lbs and is about 17" at the shoulder. Colouring is Chocolate and White.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi - first post. We're in Fleet, (north) Hampshire, England and Ruby is from Andover, also in Hampshire
> 
> She was born 4th July 2010, weighs 24lbs and is about 17" at the shoulder. Colouring is Chocolate and White.


hey welcome, would love to see photo of Ruby.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosie and I are from Newnan, Georgia (USA). I think I'm the first southerner on here!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Georgiapeach said:


> Rosie and I are from Newnan, Georgia (USA). I think I'm the first southerner on here!


hahah your name gives it away! welcome miss Georgia Peach! Hello From CANADA


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Georgiapeach said:


> Rosie and I are from Newnan, Georgia (USA). I think I'm the first southerner on here!


You might be! Welcome from the north!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

I LOVE these international forums!


----------



## cockerapoomum (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi
I am from Liverpool. england.


----------



## Curottofran (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm Bramhall Cheshire UK x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm from a village in between Rugby and Daventry, in Northamptonshire. I'd love to meet some other cockapoo owners for walkies and puppy socialisation (if Rosie EVER gets her jabs!).

Louise

P.S. Tressa - we come up to Scotland a few times a year to visit my in-laws in Livingston - are you near there? Any good dog-walking places we could go to?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I'm from a village in between Rugby and Daventry, in Northamptonshire. I'd love to meet some other cockapoo owners for walkies and puppy socialisation (if Rosie EVER gets her jabs!).


Hi Weez, if Rosie is allowed out by then, you could maybe 
come to our Southern meet? Shouldn't be too far from you.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sadly, if Rosie has had her jabs by then, I will be in Spain on holiday! My sister has offered to look after Rosie (either that or she will be in our local kennels for a week) and she lives in the other direction. I'm going to keep my eyes open for another meet up though!

Thanks for the invite

Louise

P.S. There is quite a big bit of me that wants Rosie to have not had her jabs by then so we have to cancel our holiday and stay at home with her. My husband would be furious, I'm just not sure I would be that upset...


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It is hard to leave them - I hate to do it and we're going away in a week. But we really need a holiday and I won't let dog ownership get in the way of that. I am leaving Dylan to the tender mercies of my daughter who will probably get her dad to help when she is working. I dare say I will miss Dylan as much as he misses me, but we'll both survive.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I'm from a village in between Rugby and Daventry, in Northamptonshire. I'd love to meet some other cockapoo owners for walkies and puppy socialisation (if Rosie EVER gets her jabs!).
> 
> Louise
> 
> P.S. Tressa - we come up to Scotland a few times a year to visit my in-laws in Livingston - are you near there? Any good dog-walking places we could go to?


Hi Louise - only thing I do in Livingstone is go to the shops - they are great. I know there is a big park there but I haven't walked Teddy round that area. If you fancy coming a wee bit further - to Falkirk, there is a great park there and we could meet and walk our pooches. Teddy is a daft soul and unless he meets somebody to play with he feels a bit disappointed


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> Sadly, if Rosie has had her jabs by then, I will be in Spain on holiday! My sister has offered to look after Rosie (either that or she will be in our local kennels for a week) and she lives in the other direction. I'm going to keep my eyes open for another meet up though!
> 
> Thanks for the invite
> 
> ...


i work at a kennel and even thugh i love it when we get puppys in and they are fine i think she is a little too young to go to kennels. the youngest pups we have had in were 14weeks they got their last jab at 12weeks they did realy well and were very happy, its just they dont get the same attention they would at home as their is alot of work at a kennel so the pup doesnt always get the individual attention they should. realy hope your sister can keep her.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Kendal, it's good to hear from someone who knows. I'm also looking into pet-sitting, especially as this might be good for if she hasn't had her jabs. 

What age do you think is appropriate for their first stay in kennels, then?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tressa said:


> If you fancy coming a wee bit further - to Falkirk, there is a great park there and we could meet and walk our pooches. Teddy is a daft soul and unless he meets somebody to play with he feels a bit disappointed


Thanks Tressa - I will let you know when we next have a trip up north (I'm waiting for the cold weather to go. It got to minus 14 or something daft the last time we were up! We're southern softies nowadays)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

deltas first trip to my work was at about 6 months old, i just feel like you get the pup as 8 week they get they generaly get their last jab at 12 weeks then have 2 week before they are leagaly alowed out (mine were out the day after they got their jags but kennels wont accept dogs untill 2 weeks after the jag) 

i just feel the pup has been in its new home 7 weeks, it will still be setteling into a rutine toilet training etc then you pupping it in a kennel lots of new smells, barking dogs strange people. 

we put off getting Gypsy because my mum had a holiday booked for like 2 weeks after we were ment to get her. only going to blackpool but it was only me and my brother in the house and i would be gone fore at the most 9 hour a day because of travel to college, so mum picked her up at the end of the holiday before coming home. 

so i think id rather waight till 5-6 six months for kennels. im not saying you should cancel your holiday, you will have spent money on it and everyone will be looking forward to it, i just think rosie would be best staying with someone she knows or in a home enviroment while she is so young. ime sure she would be fine in kennels and the staff would love having her, its just a personal prefrance.


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm in the UK, Surrey.


----------



## Lilly's mum (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi

Lilly's mum


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> we put off getting Gypsy because my mum had a holiday booked for like 2 weeks after we were ment to get her. only going to blackpool but it was only me and my brother in the house and i would be gone fore at the most 9 hour a day because of travel to college, so mum picked her up at the end of the holiday before coming home.


We ummed and ahhed about getting Rosie, because when we phoned the breeder up, we were really just looking for information, but someone had let him down and so Rosie was available pretty much straight away. So, we thought a lot about the holiday we had booked and we looked into what ages they could go in to kennels etc and found out that our local kennels advertised that they were happy to take puppies, and thought it would be fine.

And of course, now we have got her, it seems so different! I am worried about her training going backwards and also about the amount of attention she will get. So, as long as she gets her jabs soon, we will try to socialise her with my sisters dog ASAP and then we will give my sister the money we would have paid to the kennels, so that we don't feel too bad about her having to take on the extra responsibility. My neices love Rosie already, so it should be fine. We just need those jabs!


----------



## jack harman (Feb 28, 2011)

hi 
im from basingstoke near Reading


----------

